# IELTS general or PTE-A? One final time!



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

So which one is easier for gaining 20 points?

I have already attempted IELTS (general) and awaiting results. I'm expecting 8 or more in 3 sections, but I seriously doubt it in the writing part because although I'm quite good at writing, it seems like only people who are capable of winning Nobel prize for literature can score 8 or more in this part of IELTS. I know so many people, who have excellent writing skills, being stranded on 7.5 in writing even after several attempts. 

People on this forum have been giving mixed opinions about PTE-A, with the general consensus being the writing part is easier than IELTS, but the remaining sections are a bit harder. I need 79/90 in each section. 

If I don't score 8 in all bands of IELTS, I'm planning to attempt PTE-A. But I'm still a bit apprehensive because there is hardly any preparation material available for this exam. Please advice. Thank you.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Some preparation materials could be found on the link below:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic


I would suggest anyone to get familiar with all the PTE test formats and go for it.

IELTS in India is really a mess.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

appearing for PTE today


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Jpadda001,

How did your exam go ? care to share your result, I wish you achieved that you were looking for.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

PTE all the way.
I always had 8+ on everything except for writing (7.5)
Did PTE and got the superior english marks without a problem


----------



## expatoaus (Oct 8, 2014)

*Need band 7 PTE or IELTS?*



thomasvo said:


> PTE all the way.
> I always had 8+ on everything except for writing (7.5)
> Did PTE and got the superior english marks without a problem




Hi Thomasvo 
congrats for the invitation.

I a struggling hard to get band 7 in all sections. Attempted twice in IELTS and no luck. 
Listening 7.5
Reading 7
Speaking 6
Writing 7

I just wanted to know if you could share some of the preparation material as I am mostly occupied with my one year old baby. Also, if any suggestion , will be most welcome.

Is it really worth trying for PTE? How much time it would require me to prepare, based off your experience?


----------



## Hydrockers (Mar 29, 2015)

*whats your score mate*

Hey Buddy, 

What was your score in PTE-A? I gave my ielts 2 days back and quite doubtful of Band 7 in all sections. Planning to write PTE-A if scores are not upto the mark. Just would like to know the level of hardness.

Thanks


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

*Ms.*

Hi, it's my first time on this forum and so far great insight...... 
spouse took Ielts and missed one by. 5,had booked for a resit but cancelling as he prepares for pte

thanks


----------



## Ecnediser_P (Jun 5, 2015)

No need to be a Nobel laureate to get 8 in writing. The main idea is to keep things simple and precise to the topic. Read the question carefully and then plan your essay with key points you want to discuss. Once you have done that elaborate those points preferably in third person and definitely in third person if you are writing academic. Remember, always count your words and never leave it under the specified word limit.

The first part of writing is quite simple as well. If its a graph, instead of discussing what the graph denotes, try and explain the contrast of what the graph shows for example, if the graph is about monthly rainfall in 2014, try and compare the amounts of rainfall in different months instead of explaining how much rain fall in each month. Lastly, remember, never under the word limit.

Third trick and a very important one is to manage your time and always attempt the second question first as it carries more marks. And the trick to manage your time is to time yourself while practising.

I used those techniques and I got 8.5 in academic writing on the very first try.
Good luck.


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi I have got the below in PTE-A.Is this valid to get 10 points under skilled migration ?
S: 81
L: 67
R: 67
W:67
Does enabling skills also to be counted ?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sukhant said:


> Hi I have got the below in PTE-A.Is this valid to get 10 points under skilled migration ?
> S: 81
> L: 67
> R: 67
> ...


Yeah, if you get above 65 in all sections (which you have got), you'll get 10 points.


----------



## wahabanjum (Dec 22, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Yeah, if you get above 65 in all sections (which you have got), you'll get 10 points.


HI Dear,

Please can you guide me from which website i may assess my skills assessment ? I am planning to apply for Immigration but i am not sure for which class should i apply. I have done BS(Hons) Computer Science with 4 years experience in Development. What are the basic documents or criteria to get start ? I'll appreciate your kind response.

Regards:
Wahab Anjum


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

wahabanjum said:


> HI Dear,
> 
> Please can you guide me from which website i may assess my skills assessment ? I am planning to apply for Immigration but i am not sure for which class should i apply. I have done BS(Hons) Computer Science with 4 years experience in Development. What are the basic documents or criteria to get start ? I'll appreciate your kind response.
> 
> ...


Suggest you understand the process first. As you are from IT, experience assessment will be done by ACS (Australian computer society). 
Check ACS guidelines for more information on the assessment process and documents required, available on acs.org.au

Below link is an excellent thread for a newbie:
www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Cheers.


----------



## bode bhaktapur (Dec 19, 2015)

wahabanjum said:


> HI Dear,
> 
> Please can you guide me from which website i may assess my skills assessment ? I am planning to apply for Immigration but i am not sure for which class should i apply. I have done BS(Hons) Computer Science with 4 years experience in Development. What are the basic documents or criteria to get start ? I'll appreciate your kind response.
> 
> ...


You need an assessment from ACS. They have provided all the details in their site -acs.org.au


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

Cheers


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Yeah, if you get above 65 in all sections (which you have got), you'll get 10 points.


Funkyzoom,

why did you return to India?am curious


----------

